# Emanuel-River Supply?



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, want to check out your store when I come down. What's the address...so I can map it.

How much do the pier-nets run? Are they the kind that fold up for easy transport.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's 2827 River Drive, Thunderbolt, GA. If you're going to Tybee, hang a right at the light at the base of the ICW Bridge on Thunderbolt Island and go about a 1/4 mile down that street. It'll be on your right. I don't have any collapsible nets in stock but I will be getting some of the big drop nets in sometime next week hopefully. Unfortunately, I'm not in charge of ordering so I couldn't get any sway in getting the collapsible ones this time around.

The big nets will run you about 34 bucks total. That includes all the rope and everything else it takes to get it ready for use. I put all that together for you on the spot, no charge for labor.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

emanual,
couldnt get ya to ship one could i?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Emanuel


Thanks for info. I only want a pier net that breaks down. But I will take a look at the ones ya'll got. I do have one that I built. Made the frame from a lock ring that went to a 55 gal barral and ordered a heavy duty net for it. It works great and could handle any fish caught from the pier, even large sharks. But the dang thing is heavy and a pain to carry.

I'm also interested in upgrading my poles. My cheap wallmart rods have caught me alot of fish, but I want a better drag system and more sensitive rod. I'm leaning towards a Penn combo or a Mitchel combo. I have a soft spot for Mitchel....Lost one that I had fished with for 15 years on the pier last year. My dumb-butt did not have the drag set or the rod secure and a big something snatched it off the pier. Oh...want it to be a spinning outfit,med to med light, 5-6 foot, with a two peice rod. Something sensitive but with a good backbone for fighting big fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends on how much you'd like to put out for a rod. A good rod will cost you about 80-100 bucks, but it might just have a lifetime warranty on it. When you come down, let me know and I'll see if I can hook you up.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, I know Its going to cost for what I want but hopfully a good quality set-up will last a long time. Thanks, Glenn.


----------

